# new endler owner



## a720 (Sep 30, 2007)

i have 5 endlers in my very large tank. [my dad knows how big, just i don't lol]
i need to know
what temp. they need the water to be,
how often to feed them
what live food can i feed them
and how to know if they are pregnant.
please


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.aquaworldaquarium.com/Articles/TonyGriffitts/Endlers_Livebearer.html

check out this page!
Do you have females?
They look like female guppies.


----------

